

Military Intelligence Used to Shut Down French BitTorrent Site - gasull
http://torrentfreak.com/military-intelligence-used-to-shutdown-250k-user-bittorrent-site-090606/

======
dmix
In other news a burgeoning market of tech savvy 18-28 year olds in France are
in need of someone with basic sys admin skills and $200 to pay for server
fees.

------
anigbrowl
I wonder whether they are really that concerned about content, or whether this
is a not-so-subtle message to people who might feel tempted to resurrect the
'spirit of 68' amid the economic doldrums.

